# Mite Strike



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I bought this product called Mite Strike two weeks ago and have been trying it as a prevention for mite and fleas.It is 100% organic, odourless made from crushed fossils of freshwater organisims and marine life and remains of diatoms which is a safe algae.It will kill red mites , fleas and external parasites including tics it scratches the waxy outer shell of the pest and dehydrates it. The parasyte cannot build up resistence to mite strike and if sprinkled on the substrate it wont go near the mite strike .I sprinkled it lightly over the bedding around the edges of the cage as this is where mites etc live and in the nest boxes and seen no nasties.You can use it on small animals bedding and is safe to food and water can use in or outdoors.The 2kg tub £16.99 but is worth it.As with alot of dusting applications try not to breathe it in.
I didnt have mite before and dont want it now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd be afraid of respiratory problems putting it in the bedding. Those diatoms have sharp edges, and the packaging to should warn that you and your meeces should not inhale the stuff. I'm very puzzled that this is being sold for used with small animals.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Disinfectants, hand rinse, eggwash and other veterinary products

Mite Strike is made from crushed fossils of freshwater organisms and marine life
, which contains remains of diatoms (a type of algae). This has been used in ...
http://www.robharvey.com/vet.html - 59k - Similar pages

Interesting.Not practical for me cost wise.Parrots are extremely vulnerable to respiratory problems and have very limited powers of recovery.As it's safe for use with these type of birds I would have thought it to be o.k.I use this but my cages are wooden and I need something to soak into the

Indorex House Flea Spray 500ml Can - From £8.61

Indorex is a veterinary household spray, licensed to kill not only fleas but
also house dust mites. Keep your home flea free for a full 12 months.
www.vetuk.co.uk/flea-treatments-house-f ... -can-p-677 - 25k -


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

It states it is not harmfull to Animals my mice are fine. If it is ok i will post the website selling it.I use lots of chemicals and granular weedkillers in my job and it will tell you to wear suitable protective clothing.This is for amateurs the public you dont have to go to these lengths yes Parrots finches etc there air sacs are very sensitive and these birds are expensive Im not saying everyone try it it is expensive but someone might want to.Heres the link anyway.
I seen the household flea spray Sarah the other day for furniture carpets etc now this you may breathe in but wont do any harm

http://www.robharvey.com/nesting-products.htm


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I used to use the powdered disinfectants mixed with the substrate before it became impractical due to the amount of cages v cost.If I had less cages I'd give this product a go.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I initially read up on this as I do with any product before I buy it.This being 100% organic and has been used in Asia for 400 years not this same product lol the active ingredients, I thought I would try it. I would not use anythng detrimental to my health or My mice .I used to use Duramitex to spray my bird sheds and nest boxes it has a potent smell a white liquid now that stuff I would have doubts about I didnt use it for long .But bird people used to dip there chickens in that so everyone has different ideas about things.I have16 cages and two tanks so it goes a long way.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm sceptical; but I hope you're right. the only thing I use diatomaceous earth for is slug control.


----------

